# Self leveling on ply floor



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

OK,
I am in a situation where I am scratching the noggen. I have an old house with a dip in the subfloor. It is in an area of about 1/2 sheet of plywood. The h.o. does not want to tear up the entire floor to rectify the problem. I am hesitant to tile on this floor for future problems. I am planning on using ditra and a modified thinset for flex. I would like to know if there is something that will level this dip and hold up over time. I am a bit concerned.
Suggestions? run? jog? skip to my lou?
Thanks


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

here you go




http://www.parabond.com/surfprep.php


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

genecarp said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,
I really appreciate that link! Your good deed for the day is done.
Thank You!


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

You don't want to install ceramic tile over any gypsum floor patch.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Two coats of primer, wire lathe, and your good to go with SLC....IF the substrate it up to spec deflection wise. That's the place to start FIRST.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

How deep is the dip?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

AGullion said:


> How deep is the dip?


Probably filled 8 years later. :laughing:


----------

